# Corel Draw 12 - Menüs streiken



## Atropos (20. Oktober 2006)

Hi alle, 

ich habe mal zwei Fragen zu Corel Draw 12:

1. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Userinterface so einzustellen, dass
die Menüs nicht "aufrollen"? Vielleicht sieht das ja echt schick aus,
mir wäre es aber lieber, wenn die Menüs (Bspweise Datei - Menü)
einfach "da" wären, wenn man auf den Menüeintrag klickt. (Quasi so,
wie in alten Draw - Versionen.)
In den Optionen und unter anpassen hab' ich dazu leider nix gefunden
:-(

2. In manchen Menüs sind Untermenüs durch schwarze Pfeile nach rechts
angezeigt. (Beispielsweise die Andockfenster unter Fenster) Ich gehe
davon aus, dass man zum Öffnen der Untermenüs eigentlich nur mit der
Maus in den jeweiligen Einrag zu klicken braucht. Also den Eintrag
"Andockfenster" im Menü "Fenster" anklicken, damit man das Untermenü
der Andockfenster dargestellt bekommt. Nun ja, bei meiner Corel -
Installation ist dem leider nicht so. Ich muss immer auf der Tastatur
den Rechtspfeil (Cursor-Pfeil) drücken, damit die Untermenüs
aufgehen. Das nervt ganz groß :-(

Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar, 

Atropos


----------



## regurge (28. Oktober 2006)

1)

das liegt nicht an Corel, sondern an Windows. Unter rechtsklick Desktop --> Eigenschaften --> Darstellung --> Effekte --> Rolleffekt abhaken bekommste das weg.

2)

du musst auf diesen kleinen schwarzen Pfeil klicken, um die restlichen Symbole auszufahren


----------



## sgnich (27. Januar 2008)

ist bei mir aber auch so.. und die tipps helfen nicht.. zum glück kann ich das wenigstens noch mit der pfeiltaste machen (danke für den tipp  ) sonst wäre ich total aufgeflogen 

sgnich


----------

